# The World of Thandor (The Company of the Bright Dawn)



## SHARK (Jan 28, 2003)

Greetings!

The World of Thandor; The Company of the Bright Dawn

This is the beginning of a new Story Hour, forming the chronicles of the Comapany of the Bright Dawn. The Company of the Bright Dawn is a group of beginning characters, set in my world of Thandor. A dominant feature of the World of Thandor is the Vallorean Empire. The world of Thandor is a huge world, similar in size to our own planet of Jupiter. There are many huge continents, and the geography is breathtaking. There are vast oceans, great mountains that tower over 30,000 feet, great inland seas, ancient forests, and huge nation-states that have populations in the tens or hundreds of millions of people. Magic has reached a great height of skill and power, though technology also plays a significant role. Great monsters roam the world, and while there are areas of the world that are highly urbanized and sophisticated, and the local geography is normal, there are also areas of the world that have been directly influenced by the Chaos Realms. The realms of chaos are horrific otherworldly planes that have numerous quasi-permeable connections to the Material Plane that the world of Thandor is a part of. At these strange areas, the laws of nature and magic themselves are raw, warped, and changed into nightmares made real. In this huge world, the forces of good, wherever they are, struggle valiantly agains the forces of Darkness!

What follows is a introduction to the characters in the Company of the Bright Dawn.

(1) Ellendar; Male High Elf; Aristocrat 2/Fighter 1
(2) Galdor; Male Tethorna Vallorean; Ranger 1
(3) Thargen; Male Hill Dwarf; Fighter 1
(4) Argathan; Male Harthak; Expert 4 (Scholar);/Ranger 1
(5) Darthaemen; Male Ghandar (Water); Aristocrat 2/Paladin 1
(6) Marleena; Female Half-Elf; (High-Elf/Chandar/Seren); Rogue 1
(7) Daraina/Demarra; Female Half-Ogre/Half-Celestial;(Ogre/Nembaru/Tegeran); Aristocrat 2/Cleric 1
(8) Katari; Female Harthak; Wizard 1
(9) Nessa; Female Human; (Naeben); Ranger 1
(10) Tessa; Female Human; (Naeben); Fighter 1
(11) Amalyrah; Female High Elf; Ranger 1
(12) Hador; Male Wood Elf; Ranger 1
(13) Fenian; Male High Elf; Fighter 1
(14) Ian; Male Human; (Naeben); Rogue 1
(15) Mordan; Male Urrgan; Barbarian 1
(16) Nargan; Male Hill Dwarf; Wizard 1
(17) Targhus; Male Minotaur; Wizard 1
(18) Minion; Male Minotaur; Barbarian 1
(19) Finndar; Male Tethorna Vallorean; Paladin 1
(20) Nyllu; Female Human; (Nembaru); Cleric 1

Ellendar is 7'2" and weighs 285-lbs. He has curly, coal black hair that falls to the middle of his back. Ellendar has pale silvery-blue-green eyes, and skin the colour of fresh cream. Ellendar wears finely embroidered clothing, and is very handsome. Ellendar is Lawful Good, and has a commanding presence. Ellendar is a noble, the third son of an elf baron in the elf kingdom of Mallyren, a kingdom in the Naeben Isles.

Galdor is 6'10" and weighs 275-lbs. He has shoulder length, coal black hair, and wears a Maltanian-style beard and mustache. (a mustache and beard that is cut to just under the nose and chin.) Galdor has ivory skin, and pale grey eyes. Galdor is the second son of a large family, and comes from a rural farming background. As a member of the Royal Guild of Rangers, Galdor also has law enforcement powers and authority. Galdor is Lawful Neutral in alignment.

Thargen is 4'6" and weighs 245-lbs. He is an incredibly braod shouldered and muscular dwarf, and has shoulder length curly black hair, dark grey eyes, and darkly tanned skin. Thargen is skilled in stonemasonry, and comes from the dwarven kingdom of Vallagorn. His father is a master stonemason, and a respected warrior. His mother is a skilled jeweler, prominent in the Jeweler's Guild. Thargen is Lawful Good in alignment.

Argathan is 8'10" and weighs 860-lbs. He has pale grey skin, and pale blue-green eyes. Argathan is a recent immigrant into the Province of Lower Galleran, and has been educated as a scholar, and is a member of the Explorer's Guild. Argathan has recently passed the training to be a ranger in the Royal Guild of Rangers. As a member of the Royal Guild of Rangers, Argathan enjoys law enforcement powers and authority. Argathan is Lawful Good in alignment.

Darthaemen is 6'6" and weighs 258-lbs. He has long, curly, coal black hair that falls to the middle of his back, and silver eyes. His skin is a pale blue-green. Darthaemen is a noble, and a paladin from the kingdom of Drallennar, a strange realm in the far north, ruled by water Ghandar, a race of half-water elementals. The kingdom of Drallennar features a strict, lawful government, and cities of enchanted ice and crystal. Darthaemen's father is a powerful duke, and a great warrior, while his mother is a highly skilled wizard. Darthaemen is Lawful Good in alignment.

Marleena is 5'0" tall, and weighs 100-lbs. She is half High Elf, a fourth Chandar, and a fourth Seren. She has long curly black hair that falls to her waist, and has dark brown eyes. She has smooth, golden-brown skin, and is very graceful. Marleena is Neutral Good in alignment.

Daraina/Demarra is 6'6" and weighs 250-lbs. Daraina and Demarra are half-celestial; they are also a fourth Ogre, an eighth Nembaru, and an eighth Tegeran. She has shoulder length, black hair that is very curly, and dark brown eyes. She has dark walnut brown skin, and is very muscular. She is the daughter of a High-Priestess in the Tegeran Empire. She is the seventh child of her parents, and as a siamese twin, very unusual. She comes from a fantastically wealthy, noble family, and is a priestess of the Tegeran religion, with her patron being Isis. They are Chaotic Good in alignment.

Katari is 8'4" and weighs 825-lbs. She has dark grey skin, and pale grey eyes. She is a recent immigrant to the province of Lower Galleran, and is a trained wizard. She comes from a hard-working family of wizards and scholars. She is Lawful Good in alignment.

Nessa is 5'8" and weighs 135-lbs. She has dark auburn hair that is straight, and falls to her shoulders. She has pale grey-blue eyes, and ivory skin. She is the fourth child, and comes from a rural family of farmers and merchants. She is Neutral Good in alignment, and worships the Naeben pantheon of gods. Her sister, Tessa, has joined her on her journeys.

Tessa is 5'10" and weighs 160-lbs, and has dark auburn hair that is straight, and falls to the middle of her back. She has pale grey eyes, and ivory skin. She is the fifth child of their family, and is two years younger than her sister Nessa. Tessa worships the Naeben pantheon of gods, and is Neutral Good in alignment.

Amalyrah is 6'2" and weighs 145-lbs. She has long curly coal black hair that falls to the middle of her back, and pale blue-green eyes. She has skin the colour of fresh cream, and is very beautiful. She is the third child of her rural family, where her father is a sea captain and explorer, and her mother is a merchant. Amalyrah is Chaotic Good in alignment.

Hador is 6'4" and weighs 200-lbs. Hador is a Wood Elf, and has shoulder length dark blonde hair, and pale emerald green eyes. Hador is the third son of his family. His father is a skilled warrior, and his mother is a druid priestess. Hador is Chaotic Good in alignment.

Fenian is 7'4" and weighs 275-lbs. He has shoulder length black hair, and dark sapphire-blue eyes. He has ivory skin, and is muscular and graceful. His father is a powerful knight, and his mother is a tailor and weaver. Fenian is Neutral Good in alignment.

Ian is 6'0" tall, and weighs 200-lbs. He has shoulder length dark blonde hair, and hazel green eyes. Ian comes from a rugged, poor background in the small coastal port town of Nymmych on the southern coast of the isle of Marllywll in the greater Naeben Isles. Ian is Neutral in alignment.

Mordan is 7'2" and weighs 436-lbs. He has dark grey fur, and pale blue-grey eyes. He is the second son of his family, and comes from a rural, poor background. His family live in the northern woods of the Vallorean province of Vallenbark. His father is a warrior and hunter, and his mother is a homemaker, weaver, and cook. Mordan is Neutral Good in alignment.

Narghan is 4'4" and weighs 225-lbs. He has shoulder length, dark brown hair, and dark brown eyes. He has tanned skin, and comes from a family of merchants and craftsmen. Narghan comes from the Vallorean city of Eisenburg. Narghan is Lawful Good in alignment.

Targhus is 8'4" and weighs 656-lbs. He has black fur, and pale copper eyes. He comes from the Vandor Mountains, and has a large family. His parents are both ferocious barbarians, and live in remote areas of ancient forest and wilderness. The tribe that they are members of control a section of the forest that is relatively close to the Vallorean border, and in recent generations, this particular tribe of Minotaurs have been proselytised by Vallorean missionaries, and they have been involved in trading and in supplying the Vallorean Empire with occasional mercenaries and recruits for the Vallorean war machine, or to serve in locally formed exploration and security battalions. Targhus is one such mercenary. Targhus is Neutral Good in alignment.

Minion is 8'6" and weighs 685-lbs. Minion has dark grey fur, and pale grey-blue eyes. He comes from the same tribe as Targhus, and is a strong barbarian warrior. Minion is Chaotic Good in alignment.

Finndar is 7'0" tall, and weighs 290-lbs. He has coal black hair cut into a high and tight, and ice blue eyes. His skin is ivory, and he is Lawful Good in alignment. He comes from a family of soldiers, and scholarly priests. His father is a former legionnaire, now a scholar priest of the Vallorean Pantheon, serving his local community; his mother is a scholar and scribe, serving the local government.

Nyllu is 5'10" and weighs 165-lbs. She has shoulder length curly black hair, dark brown eyes, and dark walnut brown skin. She comes from the far southern kingdom of Nembaru, and is a priestess of Isis. She is Chaotic Good in alignment.

The group found themselves gathered together by various routes and circumstances in the huge city of Nehben-Khari. Nehben-Khari is an ancient city of some two million people, located in the Vallorean province of Upper Galleran. Upper Galleran was formerly part of the Kingdom of Galleran, ruled by the dread vampire-king, Mallennar. The Galleran people are human, and have pale to medium walnut brown skin, dark brown or black hair, and dark brown eyes. Male Galleran average 5'10" in height, and weigh 200-lbs. Female Galleran average 5'4" in height, and weigh 135-lbs. 

The Galleran people have worshipped a pantheon of dark, evil gods, and have a culture that embraces torture, aggressive warfare, slavery, and human sacrifice. The Galleran culture embraces a strict, lawful worldview. The Galleran culture is strongly patriarchal, with the eldest male of the family having absolute authority. The Galleran kingdom was formed with the king, and served by a class of elite nobles and priests as advisors. The Royal Council was staffed by a group of Royal Viziers, who were specially selected by the king to serve him as advisors and royal representatives that kept tabs on the Satraps. The kingdom was administered by a group of Satraps, acting as royally appointed governors to the various provinces under their authority. Women have few rights, and are restricted in what professions they can enter. Slaves are common, and minorities have only the rights that the king chooses to give them. Mallennar ruled the kingdom for twelve hundred years, and while he favoured some minorities, like ogres, trolls, and giants, other minorities, like halflings, elves, dwarves, and centaurs, were routinely persecuted and heavily restricted in their rights and priveledges. Slaves, of whatever race or sex, have no rights, and can be treated as their masters desire.

The typical Galleran citizen, as a male, had many rights and priveledges, and were ordered by a class of magistrates that enforced the laws of the king and ruled as judges concerning legal and civic matters. The Galleran culture features a vibrant merchant class and mercantile traditions. Throughout the cities of the Galleran kingdom are sophisticated merchant guilds, and numerous bazarrs that trade a huge variety of trade goods from local areas, and from foreign markets. The Galleran culture has a long and rich artistic tradition, and features enthusiastic music and wild, beautiful dancing. The Galleran culture has also embraced a strong tradition of education, as well as technical and magical experimentation. 

Into this culture, came a titanic war of unimaginable scale, and absolute disaster. King Mallennar had marshalled the armies of Galleran, and invaded the Vallorean Empire after launching a vast plague that killed over twenty million Vallorean citizens. The Galleran armies, huge in number by themselves, were bolstered by contingents of Beastmen and various kinds of undead. The evil armies marched into the Vallorean Empire, and occupied an entire province, and parts of two other provinces for over four long years. The Valloreans gradually forced the Galleran armies out, and then proceeded to invade the KIngdom of Galleran with a savage ferocity. From this terrible war, the Vallorean armies have occupied huge areas of the Galleran kingdom, and have carved up the occupied territories into new Vallorean provinces. The city of Nehben-Khari is the capital of the province of Upper Galleran, a great center of learning, magic, and art, as well as a major center of trade and culture in the region. It is in this great and ancient city that the members of the group have met, and formed the Company of the Bright Dawn.

The Company of the Bright Dawn has gathered together in the great city of Nehben-Khari while staying at The Wandering Horseman Inn, a reputable inn of good quality in the Palm District, a beautiful area of the city known for its busy nightlife, fine coffee shops, and excellent university. The Wandering Horseman Inn is a large place, having some 400 rooms. There are spacious stables, and several interesting shops nearby, like the Jade Door Curio and Pawn Shop, Markan's Tackle and Hardware Pavillion, and the Kharden Theater. 

The party has been met individually by a Centurion Quintus Halden, a recruiter for the Vallorean government, quartered here in the city. Centurion Halden has hosted different meetings with a variety of mercenaries and adventurers to recruit numerous groups of such unusual companies of people to begin a series of operations in the northeast region of Upper Galleran, exploring, and conducting operations against Galleran rebels.

I will add more content soon.


SHARK


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jan 29, 2003)

SWEET!

Finally...Vallorean Empire goodness


----------



## SHARK (Feb 2, 2003)

Day One

Notes
____________________________________________________

The Company of the Bright Dawn has been traveling through the wilderness for some three weeks, gradually leaving the frontier areas that are heavily patrolled by Vallorean troops, and slowly getting into the more loosely controlled areas on the northeastern frontier of the province of Upper Galleran. 

The company is traveling to the town of Charnogg. Charnogg is a frontier town, fairly busy with growing trade, especially since the discovery of silver and copper mines in the local area, as well as a large river that flows nearby from the western reaches of the Vandor Mountains. The town has been experiencing raids by beastmen, and caravans have been attacked traveling to and from the town, heading to the markets of Nehben-Khari, or Vallorean markets on the other side of the Vandor Mountains. These attacks have come to the attention to the Vallorean command in Nehben-Khari, and have began recruiting mercenaries and extra troops to engage in operations in the area to pacify it. Trade is very important to the Valloreans, and one of the surest points to getting the Valloreans to respond is to disrupt the flow of gold into the coffers of the empire. With such concerns, the Company of the Bright Dawn has been recruited to help the town.

The company has traveled along well-patrolled imperial roads, and has encountered fortified checkpoints at every twenty-five miles, and witnessed the growing flow of traffic along the roads heading deeper into the Occupied Territories. The company gradually departs from the generally east/west flowing roads, and began making their way by smaller, rougher roads to the northeast, heading for the town of Charnogg. While traveling through this dense section of pine forest, snow heavy on the ground, the company is attacked at midday, just after they have finished lunch.
____________________________________________________
End Note.

“Thrack!” The barbed arrow slammed into the beastman’s chest, followed by three more deadly arrows, all right on target. The bear-headed creature gurgled briefly, and fell to the snowy ground dead. Hador, and Amalyrah were especially accurate with their longbows, and the beastmen who had sought to attack the group from the other side of the stream's embankment were paying a steep price. Hador and Amalyrah had moved quickly to the top of a raised hillock that loomed over the fast flowing stream, and swiftly began attacking the beastmen as they waded through the water, attempting to attack the group.

The bear-headed beastman had only taken a swing or two with its halberd, and was soon dead. To the creature’s left, a grey-furred, goat-headed beastman, possessing a proud set of curving ram horns, was fighting desperately with Galdor. The beastman whirled from Galdor’s ferocious attack, shifting his shield back and forth quickly, catching Galdor’s blows in ringing crashes. Meanwhile, the goat-beastman attacked again and again with his own glittering scimitar. “Clang!” “Clang!” “Clang!” “Thropp!” went the weapons, back and forth, back and forth. Quickly, Galdor stepped inside the beastman’s guard as they moved up a small slope, too late, the beastman’s shield didn’t quite come up fast enough! Galdor’s longsword slammed into the creature’s stomach, and the beastman staggered, and sank to his knees. Galdor jerked his sword free in a quick motion, and watched as the beastman’s shield slipped from his grip, and fell to the ground. The beastman looked up now at Galdor, blood and entrails rushing from his ripped belly. 
“Gil kashnu drunach…drunach…” the beastman mumbled briefly, before falling face forward into the bloody snow. Galdor gazed briefly at the dead creature, before looking about quickly, and rushing to Ellendar’s side, where Ellendar was locked into a savage duel with a wolf-headed beastman.

Ellendar was wearing the creature down, though the creature had incredible stamina and was still lightning quick, even after being wounded several times. The arrival of Galdor was not unnoticed by the creature, for it now realized that its death was imminent. With a snarling rage, the dark grey wolf-head beastman launched a great attack, hammering Ellendar’s shield from his grip, and ripping a great gash over Ellendar’s left thigh as the desperate beastman brought his great battle axe down again and again, in glittering, sweeping arcs, left, right, left, right. Staggering, Ellendar brought his own longsword up in a sweeping arc, crashing into the beastman’s left side, driving in deep. Quickly, Galdor stepped in from the flank, and drove his sword into the beastman’s back. Galdor’s sword sank into the creature, shoving deep into the vitals. Blood rushed in great sheets from the beastman’s wounds, and it gurgled and collapsed. Ellendar swept his sword free, and looked at Galdor.
“Thankyou my friend! The damned beast was terribly quick!” Ellendar spoke smoothly in common vallorean.

“Thank the gods the bastard is dead! I just finished off a savage beast over there! Are you ok Ellendar?” Galdor spoke, looking from Ellendar, searching the forested clearing quickly, checking for familiar faces, and signs of fighting.

“Yes, I’m alright.” Ellendar said with a grimace, sensations of pain moving quickly across his handsome face. Ellendar moved his right hand to his wounded leg, after sheathing his bloody sword, and Galdor could see the dark blood leaking out in a red rush to the snow at Ellendar’s feet. Ellendar moved slowly, hobbling jerkily as he moved to sit by a large, hoary pine. 

“Hmmph! Yeah, Ellendar, alright my ass! Who are you kidding?” Snorting, Galdor raised his bloody hand to his forehead, wiping at the blood and sweat, as he looked for Daraina and Demarra, or Nyllu. 

Galdor looked over at Ellendar, as Ellendar sat down with his back to the pine tree. “Ellendar, I’ll go and get Daraina and her sister. They will be able to provide some healing for you.” Galdor looked at Ellendar again, before turning and walking directly away.

Galdor soon returned with the twin girls, and they quickly stretched out a blanket, and set to healing Ellendar. The divine power flowed through them, and Galdor could see their hands dimly shimmer with a warm, golden glow. Before his very eyes, the deep leg wound began to close, and heal. Soon, the sisters were wiping away Ellendar’s leg with warm water and holy oil, swabbing his leg clean of blood and gore. The axe had made a horrible, deep gash in his leg, and yet, the priestesses of Isis were healing his leg with a touch, and the wound seemed to vanish entirely.

Ellendar smiled gratefully at the girls, and blew them both a kiss. Pulling his cloak over himself, Ellendar stood up, and looked around as the rest of the party began gathering around.

“Well, is everyone alright?” Ellendar asked, looking around to see if everyone in the company was present. 

Katari looked directly at Ellendar, her large, broad mouth moving as she spoke. “Yeah, Ellendar, I checked the rest of the group as we finished killing these nasty beastmen. Nyllu has used her skills to heal those that were wounded, and I was able to help some of them as well.” Katari smiled broadly at this, as she was always keenly concerned for the health and welfare of everyone in the group. Though she was a wizard, she seemed deeply compassionate, and conscientious about her friends.

“Hmmm…well, alright then. Did anyone find anything after searching the bodies?” Ellendar looked to everyone, his brows arched quizzically.

“Yeah, we gathered some silver, some bags of antlers, teeth, a few other odd things, and a few decent weapons and quivers of arrows. I think we can get going on the road, heh?” The dwarf, Thargen spoke in a level, unimpressed tone.

“Ok then everyone, let’s hit it.” Galdor said, smiling broadly as he picked up his longbow. Slowly, the rest of the group collected their things, tightened their packs, and finished guzzling a drink from a waterskin, before beginning the march. The party figured they would make camp within the next two hours, just before sundown. 

The wind was beginning to pick up, and the skies were a dark, stone grey. Snow would come this night, or the next morning for sure.


----------



## Ruined (Feb 12, 2003)

Very cool. That's a huge group, SHARK. Are the players each playing multiple PCs, or are some NPCs, or do you honestly have that many people around for game?  I'm sure you wouldn't have a problem recruiting for your detailed campaigns, but I'm looking at logistics.


----------



## SHARK (Feb 12, 2003)

Greetings!

Thanks Ruined One. The party is made up of several players who attend regularly; several non-player characters; and several characters that are controlled by other players who play by E-mail and phone. Indeed, it is a large group, though I have developed a system for integrating them successfully. There are several techniques that I use to accomodate the spotlight for different characters each game session we have. For example, at each session, the focus may be on 5-8 characters, with the other characters having secondary focus. Then, the next game session, a different mix of characters enjoy the main focus, while others are secondary and so on. It does take some time to get used to a large group of characters, though it can be done. When doing so, it has opened up a greater range of story opportunities. 

I'm glad that you enjoy the story! I will have another installment soon.

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------



## SHARK (Feb 12, 2003)

Greetings!

Notes: That Evening
____________________________________________________
Start Notes:

The party proceeded to move into a sheltered clearing of trees, and set up their encampment. A watch roster was determined, and small fires were made to cook the evening meal. The party settled in to enjoying a bit of relaxation and socializing, confident that the guard detail is sufficient for the security of the perimeter.
____________________________________________________
End Notes

During the Evening:

Marleena walked to a clearing of dirt in the midst of the encampment, and began to slowly take her tunic off. Giggling, Daraina and Demarra began to beat a slow rhythm on a small drum. Marleena proceeded to shift her hips and feet in a slow, swaying dance. Smiling slightly, she stretched her hand out to Nyllu, the Nembaru priestess of Isis. Nyllu came forward, her hand stretching to reach Marleena's. The two women danced in increasing speed, moving to the hypnotic rhythms of the drumming, dancing round and round. Their arms snaked up to the sky in quick movements, dashing back to their sides, before sliding slowly up their hips and over their bellies, and then back down again to their hips. The women began rotating their heads around and around, their skin glistening from oil that they rubbed on themselves as they danced. As Nyllu danced, she used a small rattle to shake against her hip, adding to the drumming.

Fenian, Hador, Darthaemen, Galdor, Ellendar, Amalyrah, Nessa, and Tessa all gathered round in their bedrolls or sitting next to the crackling fire, and watched with enthusiasm. The rest of the company was either on guard or sleeping.

Fenian watched Nyllu and Marleena shimmer and glide about in their sensuous dance, and watching their hips and breasts sway, leaned over to Darthaemen, and after taking a drink from his water flask, spoke;

"Darthaemen, do women dance thusly in thy homeland?"

Looking sideways to Fenian, Darthaemen smiled. "No, I must confess that the women of my homeland do not generally dance this way...I think it has something to do with the weather! What do you think of them?"

Shrugging slightly, Fenian responded; "Hmmph. Weather indeed! I suppose your women would not comport themselves in such manner. You seem to be dignified, and restrained. As for my own, well, I-"

As Fenian was speaking, Marleena was standing in front of him, and stood in a handstand. Her long black hair fell like a great sable cloud to the ground, and her dark, slanted eyes danced with joy as she smiled slyly directly to Fenian. Her body was heaving from her dancing, sweat dripping from her skin. Slowly, Marleena stretched her right leg out to lightly touch her barefoot to Fenian's shoulder, her toes rubbing lightly against his ear. Giggling suddenly, Marleena sprang upright, and swayed away in a cartwheel of dancing.

Darthaemen was laughing softly, looking with bright eyes to Fenian. Fenian, smiling, and obviously disconcerted by Marleena's attentions, awkwardly continued. "Ummm...well, indeed, my friend, my countrywomen do not dance like this!" and Fenian began laughing deeply as he drank from his waterskin again. "They didn't explain that women danced like this while I was in the monastery!"

The girls continued to dance, and the company ate their dinner of roasted rabbit, mixed vegetables, bread, cheese, and wine. These fine supplies would not last forever, but it was a welcome relief from the cold, dark forest, and the long road of travel.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 14, 2003)

At last I find a moment to search for your story 

Great, SHARK, I really wanted to read more about Vallorean Empire, and as I love reading story hours, this format is perfect for that.


----------



## dave_o (Feb 14, 2003)

Some nice, sex appeal.

So in your campaign are girls actually playing girls, etc.? Or no?

I'd like to hear a little more about the players.


----------



## SHARK (Feb 25, 2003)

Greetings!

There are both male and female players. Players often have multiple characters. Certainly, playing with this many characters can be challenging, and it takes a good deal of organization as well as skill in improvisation and winging it!

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------



## SHARK (Apr 8, 2003)

The Arrival of Dawn

The party broke their camp after eating breakfast, and proceeded on their long march to the town of Charnogg. The group organizes their march routine--

Rear Security: Minion and Mordan

Left Flank Security: Hador and Amalyrah

Right Flank Security: Nessa and Tessa

Front Security: Galdor and Ian

Column March, Front: Ellendar, Argathan, Katari, Fenian, 

Column March, Center: Darthaemen, Marleena, Daraina/Demarra, 

Column March, Rear: Thargen, Nargan, Finndar, Nyllu, Targhus

The group marches out, and travels through rolling countryside, punctuated by stands of pine trees and dense shrubbery. By the end of the day, the group is climbing steadily into more rugged hill country. As the group makes camp, several members return from a brief hunting trip with a three freshly killed boar. The party eats together, and socializes, before setting the watch roster for the night.

The party is relaxing in the night, with a low fire crackling warmly, when Fenian hears sounds in the nearby foliage. "Who goes there?" Fenian challenges in a level tone, gripping his longsword.

From the shadows steps a large figure, shrouded in a dark cloak. "Hold!" the strange man declares, in accented Northern Vallorean. Fenian looks upon a large man, dressed in a black breastplate, a dark cloak, armed with a heavy crossbow, and wearing a black, broad-brimmed hat.

"Who are you?" Fenian says levelly.

"I am Deacon. Deacon Heidler. And you?" The man says smoothly, with his hands extended outward, open.

"Well, Deacon, come into the light, and let's have a look at you!" Fenian says, his voice rising in pitch to alert the others. From beyond, the rest reach quickly for their weapons, and are watchful.

Deacon Heidler steps forward slowly, into the light, his hands out.

Fenian looks over the man carefully, noting the heavy crossbow slung over his shoulder, the shortsword at his hip, the whip coiled at his belt, and the black leather gloves on his hands.

"Is there room at your campfire, friend?" Deacon says with a small smile.

"Very well, Deacon, move forward." Fenian says, as he looks over to Ian, who crouches in the shadowed trees, ready to strike.

"Indeed, stranger, come and join our fire." Ellendar says, pouring a cup of steaming coffee.

Deacon slowly walks toward the campfire, and sits down.

"Well, I thank you for your hospitality!" Deacon says, moving to place his heavy crossbow by his side as he sits down. Ellendar passes Deacon a mug of coffee with a smile.

"Where do you travel to?" Deacon says, taking the offered coffee.

"We travel to the town of Charnogg. Have you any news of the place?" Ellendar says.

Taking the coffee in his hands, Deacon sips it slowly before speaking. "Hmmm...Charnogg is a prosperous town. You will find the markets there to be well stocked, and the craftsmen are of good quality." Deacon offers, slowly reaching into his cloak and pulling out a fine cigar. Reaching for a faggot, Deacon proceeds to light his cigar, puffing slowly.

"You are not from there, though..." Galdor says, watching carefully.

Gazing over to Galdor, Deacon smiles. "No, I am from the town of Neimenberg, in northern Vallorea."

"What brings you to these distant lands, Deacon?" Katari says, her bulk looming in the shadows cast by the firelight.

Looking up at her, Deacon's eyes widen somewhat. "Well...from some of your accents here, I see that some of my countrymen travel with you. Our empire, the Vallorean Empire, is engaged in a great war with the dreaded Kingdom of Galleran. For myself, I am a traveling adventurer, seeking to serve where I may."

Galdor, squatting near the fire, reaches to gather a glowing faggot to light his pipe, looks over to Deacon. "Do you stand against the forces of darkness? Be ye a slave to the Dark Gods, I can assure you, we shall not be merciful..." Galdor's voice fades gently as he looks to his pipe, puffing slowly, before looking back to Deacon, a hard edge coming to his gaze.

Looking into his eyes, Deacon's features sharpen. "Indeed, brother, I have pledged my life in fighting against the forces of the enemy. I have lost many friends already to the enemy. I have much to repay them for!"  replies Deacon, as he takes a long drink from his coffee.

"Well, Deacon, we are set on rooting out the forces of darkness in the area, as there seems much to do in these parts." Galdor says, leaning back on his haunches.

Deacon looks at Galdor, and with a grim tone says "The forces of darkness work like maggots to bring defeat to our forces, and our cause! They must be rooted out with fire and steel! Though the enemy forces are strong on the battlefield, they have agents in our midst who intone their prayers and their devotion to the Dark Gods! I fear some of them may be at work in the town of Charnogg..."

"Well, Deacon, mayhaps you will accompany us to the town, and we can confer with the local lord there. I imagine that he would be interested to hear all that you have to say, from your experiences in the countryside." Katari says, as she snuggles up in her furs.

"Yes, yes. I will be glad to accompany you to Charnogg. I am low on supplies, as well." Deacon stretches, and puffs on his cigar. 

"Deacon, you can sleep over there, ok?" Galdor says, pointing to a clearing not far from the fire.

Deacon gathers his gear, and hands the empty mug to Ellendar. "My thanks to thee. And thank you all for your hospitality, again. The night grows late, so we should rest for the journey." With that, as Deacon throws his exhausted body down with a crunch, the party sets the watches, and turns in for the night. The firelight flickers dimly in the cold night.

Before turning in, Galdor speaks softly to the watch, to keep an eye on Deacon. Galdor doesn't trust him fully, and counsels caution. 

Gradually, darkness and sleep fall upon the tired company.
____________________________________________________

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------



## Horacio (Apr 8, 2003)

Waiting for that update


----------

